
The military keeps encountering UFOs. Why doesn’t the Pentagon care? - DanielBMarkham
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/the-military-keeps-encountering-ufos-why-doesnt-the-pentagon-care/2018/03/09/242c125c-22ee-11e8-94da-ebf9d112159c_story.html
======
srslack
"UFOs" are most certainly experimental US craft and airframes, and the UFO
myth is fueled by Air Force psychological warfare, disinformation, and the
public's vulnerability to it.

A good read is Mark Pilkington's Mirage Men, there's also a documentary to
accompany the book[1][2].

As far as this article, however, it seems to be advertising for Tom Delonge's
"To The Stars" media company[3].

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Mirage-Men-Adventure-Espionage-
Psycho...](https://www.amazon.com/Mirage-Men-Adventure-Espionage-
Psychological/dp/1602398003)

[2] [https://www.amazon.com/Mirage-Men-Robert-J-
Durant/dp/B00IXPQ...](https://www.amazon.com/Mirage-Men-Robert-J-
Durant/dp/B00IXPQUCQ)

[3] [http://newsbreaks.infotoday.com/NewsBreaks/Crowdfunding-
New-...](http://newsbreaks.infotoday.com/NewsBreaks/Crowdfunding-New-
Extraterrestrial-Technologies-121848.asp)

------
mcphage
Probably because someone high enough up the chain knows what they are (alien
or not) and is killing investigation of them. Maybe they’re experimental US
tech, but whoever knows isn’t saying, and doesn’t want others to know.

------
dmix
The author should probably frame it as a national security threat.

We can be almost certain we won't be able to predict exactly what exactly a
will UFO will look like or how they will approach, which creates enough
insecurity where it's worth having a team or small agency dedicated to looking
at these anomalies where it possibly won't be a total surprise when it does
happen...

It wouldn't take much of the countless billions spent on random DoD projects
to build a simple cross-agency database for tracking events with comparable
parameters and a single liaison/analyst person representing each major branch
(army/navy/space) to keep track of this stuff and compare notes.

It's at least as plausible a scenario as many of the more radical DARPA
research projects which get approval and would be popular among the tax paying
public who finances these projects.

------
micah94
Because they are a waste of time. Either they're ours or something else
entirely. If these were "little green men from another planet", we'd have
figured that out a long time ago and we'd all be a space-faring species by now
(maybe we already are?). I want to believe but perhaps this whole phenomenon
is a mirage...sure, evidence of "something" but maybe not what we think at
all.

------
smrk007
This is a duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16559423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16559423)

